# Samsung b7000 - yay or nay?



## rookienoob (Oct 15, 2009)

Are the new Samsung led TVs (b7000 series) any good?

As a family we usually watch tv from a distance of 2-4 meters. We currently have an "old" television, and we really want a new one to free up some space and leap into the age of HD.
I cannot seem to find any in-depth reviews of those Samsung models (I'm specifically interested in the b7070), so maybe that could help me a bit.

Also would it be ideal for us to go with a 32-inch or a 40-inch tv (our current is 24 inches)?

Thank you
-Ruukienuub


----------

